# RIP Baby Girl (stray)



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I moved in February into a new apartment in the North End of Burlington, VT. The north end is a diamond in the rough. There are many outdoor cats and strays around. There are around 6 outdoor cats that our next door neighbor takes care of and a couple of weeks ago I noticed a young looking grey tabby hanging around. She seemed very hungry and sure enough she was....she gobbled the food right up. I thought maybe it was a new addition to "Dave's" outdoor kitty clan. He was not familiar with the cat but started feeding her too. Then other cat friendly neighbors started feeding her as well and one of my neighbors decided she was going to bring her to the vet to get checked out. Just that day I saw the little grey tabby that I was calling "Baby Girl" and noticed nipples poking out. They were very swollen and noticed she was kinda round around the middle. I mentioned this to the woman who was going to take her in and said she noticed it too and the place she was going to take her would most likely abort the babies since it is a rescue type organization. Well she brought "baby girl" in and didn't come back with her. I guess in addition to being pregnat she was also FIV positive. The vet euthanized her. 

It is very sad as the woman was going to adopt her but she already has a few cats. I don't really understand how this vet/rescue works. I am not sure what to think about it. Anyways. I miss her even though I only knew her for a couple of weeks. At least she got a lot of love and a lot of good food from us while she was with us.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, that's really sad  I'm sorry for your loss, Kris. She sounded like a sweetie. I'm glad she made some caring friends in her short life. RIP Baby Girl


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How sad for you and your neighbors. However, I'm glad Baby Girl's last weeks were happy ones. She knew love and care because of all of you!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww...... poor little sweet girl. At least she was cared for for awhile... RIP Sweet Baby Girl..... :angel


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. We get attached to them so easily.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Poor little angel. At least you and your neighbors were there for her. :angel


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP baby girl

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Thank you all for your kind replies. I appreciate it.


----------

